# External TV Tuner box



## love_muddas (Mar 3, 2012)

plz suggest a good external tv tuner card....
my budget,3k


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

Without remote: AverMedia AVER TV BOX GENIE 1 M075 TV Tuner Card

With remote: AverMedia AVER TV BOX W7 LITE M097 TV Tuner Card


----------



## love_muddas (Mar 3, 2012)

tkin said:


> Without remote: AverMedia AVER TV BOX GENIE 1 M075 TV Tuner Card
> 
> With remote: AverMedia AVER TV BOX W7 LITE M097 TV Tuner Card



thnx bro


----------



## ksagar7up (Mar 5, 2012)

@ tkin...
does it have recording facility??


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 8, 2012)

Check this:
Flipkart: AverMedia AVerTV BOX GENIE 1 (M075) TV Tuner Card: Tv Tuner Card

Price difference is a lot.
Better get it from flipkart.


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2012)

ksagar7up said:


> @ tkin...
> does it have recording facility??


Not in hardware, why need it? You can record the stream in Windows with softwares.


----------

